# New Arrivals



## dgf67 (Dec 8, 2010)

just picked up five pocket watches at a local auction very cheap with most of them needing some repair.










there was a ladys elgin










with a sterling case










a mens elgin with broken glass but running










a running waltham with a small chip in the dial










a waltham with major damage. I think this will become a parts watch.


----------



## dgf67 (Dec 8, 2010)

and last but not least.










the dial says admiral non magnetic, which would normally be on a tacy watch.










so i was a little surprised to find a hampden 21 jewel movement with gold jewel settings and train










it has a dueber case that would normally go with a hampden


----------



## Phillionaire (Jan 23, 2010)

A good haul. A lot more affordable to play around with, it seems, than wristwatches.

These'll keep you out of mischief for a few hours...


----------



## dgf67 (Dec 8, 2010)

paid 35 for the lot, so at seven dollars a watch  i can play alot.


----------



## Will Fly (Apr 10, 2012)

That's a great haul for $35 - any cheap Hamilton Railroad Grade 992Bs there... (only kidding!)


----------



## dgf67 (Dec 8, 2010)

the same auction had a hamilton with a montgomery dial that went for under 100.

this lot is up for their next auction waltham,elgin and hamilton.


----------



## Will Fly (Apr 10, 2012)

I don't know about Canada, but auction prices for pocket watches over in the UK seem to be better than eBay ending prices. Even adding in the bidder's premium and shipping costs - auction payouts are around 30%-50% lower than eBay.


----------

